# OCS, UHD et Apple TV 4K



## zerouxx (29 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Suite à l'achat de mon apple tv 4k, je recherche les séries ou les films diffusés en UHD sur OCS. 
Je trouve que l'HD. Si c'est le cas, ça serait vraiment dommage.

Et chez vous, ça donne quoi svp?

Merci pour vos réponses,


----------

